# Trout...BIG Trout



## trippcasey

The time is coming for great trout fishing. I went for a little while Sunday and caught many 2015 trout, but only 2 keepers. One was a respectable 24", while the other was 1/2" over the new size limit of 14". Anyway, it doesn't take much skill to land the little schoolies in my opinion. It is fun to go out and catch a pile of fish...but that doesnt mean you know how to target and catch a fish you set out to catch. I want to target big trout. Gator trout. I know I can go catch smaller schoolie trout. I ate many of those last year. Im looking for 24" plus trout. Other than what I have read, I have no idea on how to target these fish. I know that they arent usually with the schools of smaller trout. They eat them. I know that they generally dont school together, and are mostly solo. I have read that they arent usually found up in the small creeks and shallows, but cant say for certain if that is true. So, what do you generally look for when hunting gator trout? Do you have any pointers? What kind of structure, tide, moon, etc. do you look for? Any help would be appreciated. My mission this season is to catch a trophy trout, and Ill spend all season doing it if that is what it takes. 

Top fish is 24"
Bottom is 14.5"


----------



## sea trout

Top fish looks enormous!!!!
Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## PappyHoel

I haven't fished sea trout in many years.  Is it uncommon to catch 24"?  Not trying to minimize your catch but in the late 80s early 90s we those were average size.

We fished around the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnels and an oil Derrick about 10 miles outside of Rudy inlet.  Always caught them around structures.  We would catch trout and blues schooling around them.


----------



## trippcasey

PappyHoel said:


> I haven't fished sea trout in many years.  Is it uncommon to catch 24"?  Not trying to minimize your catch but in the late 80s early 90s we those were average size.




Its not as common as smaller trout. I have only caught a handful over 20" in the few years I have been salt fishing. My point wasnt that this was a big trout, because it isnt. My point was I want to make trout like that one look like the bottom one. I want a true gator trout, and dont have a clue how to go about doing that.


----------



## wellwood

I always seem to catch the bigger specks on artificial's.


----------



## jfish

I agree. The big girls we have caught have been solo fish. Away from any in a school. And to be honest the biggest two were in 5' of water. Not deep like you would think.  

26 1/2" fish. Released after a photo opt. We have decided to let any of them go over 20". They just don't seem as good for my personal taste and maybe it's my way of helping them out.


----------



## perryrip

Jfish, Try this link: http://trophytrout.blogspot.com
It has a lot of very useful info on catching trophy trout regardless of your location.
perryrip


----------



## Dominion

I think an important question to explore is: "Are gator trout uniformly distributed on the Georgia coast from Savannah/ HH waters all the way down to Brunswick?"

And I think the answer to that is "definitely not."


----------



## Browning Slayer

trippcasey said:


> What kind of structure, tide, moon, etc. do you look for?
> "



Oyster Bars! On either moving tide.



wellwood said:


> I always seem to catch the bigger specks on artificial's.



^^THIS!!


----------



## LowCountryAngler

Live finger mullet.  I can't tell you how many times we've been fishing a school and catching nothing but dinks on shrimp or pollywogs.  Throw a live mullet into the school and the big mamas take charge.  A 23+ inch trout can't pass up a lively 4-5 inch mullet.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

Dominion said:


> I think an important question to explore is: "Are gator trout uniformly distributed on the Georgia coast from Savannah/ HH waters all the way down to Brunswick?"
> 
> And I think the answer to that is "definitely not."



That question is definitely debatable. I've seen huge trout come off of the back river(Savannah), seen some over 6 pounds caught off the beach on the front side of Ossabaw and St Cats, Christmas Creek, around the docks in Brunswick.....there seem to be bigger trout holes up and down the coast. Georgia is better for quantity not quality fish. If you know how to catch big trout consistently, you probably need keep a tight lip and make sure no one is following you when you leave the dock!


----------



## WalkinDead

I have had limited success on trophy sized trout using live 5-6" croakers for bait in deeper water where I was catching keepers on float rigs near shell beds at feeder creek/marsh washout entrances.  Don't really know if this is just luck or not, but several guides in Florida use them for bigger trout also.  The croaker were caught in deeper water while bottom fishing for whiting at the same time I was trout fishing.  Was actually trying to catch reds or sharks on them but the trout were a pleasant surprise.


----------



## MudDucker

trippcasey said:


> Anyway, it doesn't take much skill to land the little schoolies in my opinion. It is fun to go out and catch a pile of fish...but that doesnt mean you know how to target and catch a fish you set out to catch.



Why all the hate?  Did you mean to sound like a snob?


----------



## LowCountryAngler

WalkinDead said:


> I have had limited success on trophy sized trout using live 5-6" croakers for bait in deeper water where I was catching keepers on float rigs near shell beds at feeder creek/marsh washout entrances.  Don't really know if this is just luck or not, but several guides in Florida use them for bigger trout also.  The croaker were caught in deeper water while bottom fishing for whiting at the same time I was trout fishing.  Was actually trying to catch reds or sharks on them but the trout were a pleasant surprise.



This x2.  

Back when I striper fished in the Savannah River a lot we would use croaker along with the mullet.  Sometimes BIG trout would actually be schooled up with the stripers and they would choke down the croakers.  I think the noise the croakers make is a big attractant.


----------



## trippcasey

MudDucker said:


> Why all the hate?  Did you mean to sound like a snob?



Dear MudDucker, 

Snob? Hate? I stated my opinion, and that was it. I have had nothing but great feedback on this...and then you came along. Maybe, just maybe, you arent good at fishing? HA! That was a joke. No hate here man, just wanting to improve my abilities in trout fishing. If you have problem catching the schoolie trout, Id be happy to take you out one day and show you first hand that I was being as literal as I could possibly be. Lighten up dude. Its only fishing.


----------



## hawkdriver

*Trout*

I don't know if this qualifies as a "big trout" but it's our biggest fish in our very junior saltwater fishing career. We boated this one back in November on a live shrimp, but in a more isolated spot. In about 4 feet of water in a grass bed right beside the mouth of a creek...just donstream of the creek mouth on an outgoing tide. My little one still talks about that fish...we released it unharmed.


----------



## Garfield

Mr. Casey, I would be glad for you to take me fishing and share your expertise on catching small, medium or large trout. Lol


----------



## trippcasey

hawkdriver said:


> I don't know if this qualifies as a "big trout" but it's our biggest fish in our very junior saltwater fishing career. We boated this one back in November on a live shrimp, but in a more isolated spot. In about 4 feet of water in a grass bed right beside the mouth of a creek...just donstream of the creek mouth on an outgoing tide. My little one still talks about that fish...we released it unharmed.




Awesome! Looks like a nice size trout too!


----------



## trippcasey

Thank you all for the tips and feedback. Im not trying to down on anyones fishing techniques, tactics, or skills. Fishing is a sport that I love, and that I always look to get better at. Thats why I started this thread. I love catching fish of any size when I go, but I love targeting fish and doing what I set out to do when I left the dock even more. I go fishing with a purpose. I plan what I want to do, and will spend all day trying to do it even if I dont catch a thing.  Thats how I learn. Many of you here have helped me learn more than you know, and I appreciate that. I work hard and fish hard. Its so much more than buying some bait and floating a cork to me. Its a challenge, a competition with myself everytime I go out. I like it that way. Others dont. To each his own. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Uptonongood

There are good numbers of large trout in coastal Georgia.  The issue is few folks take the time to refine their techniques  and the trouble to locate them.  As stated above, live fish (mullet, yellowtail, big mudminnow) fished in deeper holes (15ft or greater) will produce bigger trout but not greater numbers.  Years ago, The old DNR dock in Brunswick was a good spot in late spring and a again in the fall, especially at night.  It wasn't fast action but a four inch mullet will produce a pretty nice trout.  That area is probably silted in now or so it looks from the road.


----------



## fishdog

These are facts 
The big ones school. 
Some of the biggest fish I have ever cought, was on small bait. 
Stop hunting fish, hunt bait. Look for where the fish will ambush the bait. Many times you find a hole with dinks, drop down two feet or move over just a little and you may get into bigger ones.


----------



## bhdawgs

They dont get big for no reason...just like a big buck.


----------



## trippcasey

bhdawgs said:


> They dont get big for no reason...just like a big buck.



And if you love hunting a big buck, you know how I feel about landing big trout.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

trippcasey said:


> And if you love hunting a big buck, you know how I feel about landing big trout.




I'm glad I like shooting yearlings and small bucks lol. Those 14 inch trout sure taste better than a big one IMO


----------



## trippcasey

Southernhoundhunter said:


> I'm glad I like shooting yearlings and small bucks lol. Those 14 inch trout sure taste better than a big one IMO




Yea but they aren't as fun to catch. It isnt always about eating it. If I catch one over 30", Im probably going to send it back on its way. Today's biggest was 26". Nice fish! Biggest trout Ive ever landed. I took advice from ya'll and beat a personal record. THANK YOU!! This is what this forum is supposed to be about, right? Helping each other out? Thats why I joined, and I appreciate any and all advice you guys have given me.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

trippcasey said:


> Yea but they aren't as fun to catch. It isnt always about eating it. If I catch one over 30", Im probably going to send it back on its way. Today's biggest was 26". Nice fish! Biggest trout Ive ever landed. I took advice from ya'll and beat a personal record. THANK YOU!! This is what this forum is supposed to be about, right? Helping each other out? Thats why I joined, and I appreciate any and all advice you guys have given me.


If you catch one over 30" you probably have caught a new state record. 26" is a good one. Biggest I have seen or heard of around my section of coast was 26 1/2


----------



## trippcasey

Southernhoundhunter said:


> If you catch one over 30" you probably have caught a new state record. 26" is a good one. Biggest I have seen or heard of around my section of coast was 26 1/2



9lbs 7oz is the state record. I dont know what that one weighed yesterday, but it wasnt near 9lbs. I need a scale.


----------



## hawkdriver

*trout*

That's a heck of a trout bud...nice one!


----------



## jasper181

Without a doubt there are nice trout in coastal Georgia but in my experience not in the numbers as Florida for example. When I lived on the Gulf Coast I would catch fish 6-7lbs every year with the biggest being a little over 9lbs. I will agree with the artificials and finger mullet, if you find bait you will find the bigger fish. The beach fronts for the spawning females are a good bet as well.


----------



## trippcasey

Got my wife on a nice 18" trout today. Man those winds were brutal. I can say with certainty that artificials and a nice size mud minnow work well for larger trout. Im fishing basically the same areas as before, just fishing them a little deeper with live bait.


----------



## dlsgumbo

Guys, ya'll have me dreaming. I fished speckle trout all my life (68yo) in Louisiana. Moved to Ga. 6yr.s ago, love my new home, but miss La. fishing EVERYDAY. In La., croaker, mudminnows, and live shrimp were standards. Mirrorlures, both topwater and slow sinker were also the artificials of choice for big trout. My best wall hanger, 28", 7lb.s came on a black and gold top dog, throw into the teeth of a Nov. gail in a navigation canal. A back to back, bigger pair that were returned, came on a black and gold slow sink mirror lure in a Jan. blistering cold front out of a sand quarry. All three of these fish and a whole lot more came from the waters around Fourchon, La. A point to take note of here was the weather and the terrain. Cold front, and deep water.


----------



## flatheadfisherman

There are some guys here on the St Johns river that have posted pictures of some nice trout already this year. 32 inches- 11.5 pounds the biggest Ive seen. They work artificials very well. Plugs mostly but some big jig/plastics. I'm not a big artificial guy but I have caught some nice trout. Like mentioned before, I use 5-6 inch live croakers on the bottom and 7-8 inch live mullet on a cork. During the early mornings, I target areas 5-7 feet that have some sort of structure along the shore. Rocks along industrial areas are some favorites. As the sun comes up, I move out to 12-15 foot. I target rock piles that have a good underwater current break. Just float a couple of mullet around the rocks and wait. Big trout will be waiting. Only difference between moon phases for me is maybe some dirtier water on full and new moon. I try to stay around clean water. Either way, moving water is best. Puts fish in areas you will know they are there, hunting. Nice fish, BTW.


----------



## Riplukelee

Good advice here ... I'm learning ... Gorgeous trout!!


----------



## Silver Bullet

Trophy trout are endangered in GA.  Not too many people release a legal fish.  Plus you can kill a BUNCH of fish with NO UPPER SLOT.  I head to FL to find big ones.  

"Well, but GA isn't FL.  They don't have the same tides..."

True.  But look at the fish they catch in the Jville area.  Equally big tides.  Unequal shot at a big fish every trip.

SB


----------

